# Need new tank and would appreciate some help



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

I have what will quickly become a grossly overstocked tank and would like some ideas on size, filtration, plants, etc. that would be suitable for the fish I have?

1 tiger oscar
1 tiger panaque
5 silver dollars
3 cockatoo apistos 
6 archer cories
1 banjo catfish

The oscar and the silver dollars are babies right now but they will all get very big very fast. I was thinking 125G. Is that big enough? 

I would like the plants so that the cories have adequate hiding space. I also have a number of large rocks (which form small caves) and large driftwood which I will be adding to.

It terms of filtration, I currently run an Eheim 2234 and a small HOB filter. I want to add to this rather than replacing it so that I have 2 external filters running.

Any comments, suggestions, etc would be great


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sophie, you saw the 125 I have. That had a 9" Tiger Oscar and that 10" Chocolate Cichlid, and the now 8" JD (was about 6") then, 4 humungous silver dollars and 12-13" Sailfin pleco in there without any problems, so I would say a 125 is adequate for your needs. I would suggest however, getting a tank that is 24" wide like a shallow 150 or a 180 gallon because you can do a lot more with a wider tank in terms of planting and scaping. Or you can go with a 4x2x2 120 gallon. What I have found is that 4 foot tanks save a lot of money in some ways, such as one 4 foot light instead of two 3 foot lights, etc. In terms of plants, unless you inject CO2 like I do, you're going to have a tough time with that Oscar and the silver dollars. The SD's really chew through the plants, while the O will uproot them. Hopefully, I'm not discouraging you, but it's something to think about.

For filtration, if you're not going to inject CO2, I would say a sump will give you the most flexibility and can add to the water volume. If you want to stay away from a sump, I would suggest the bigger Eheims (like the 2080) or an FX5 or 2.


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

I have considered that with the plants and I'm not set yet on what I want to do. I would love to provide my smaller guys with some plant coverage but if it will be so fleeting it is hardly worth it. If I anchor the plants, is there anything that might survive the SD? I will not be injecting C02 immediately.

I would have to go with the 4'x2'x2' because I already have the lighting and can't afford to replace it. Unfortunately I also can't afford the 2080 or the FX5. I would looove to have a filter like that on my tank!

Oh, and I'm running an Eheim 2234. I've fixed that in the original post.


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

I'm also looking for information on what these particular fish like in their tanks


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I found that with tiger oscar and silver dollars, you better off getting other bigger tankmates.


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

charles said:


> I found that with tiger oscar and silver dollars, you better off getting other bigger tankmates.


When I switch them over to a 125G I will be carefully considering who is going where. I might choose to keep both tanks running so that I can still have my baby Amazonian fish. Then I don't have to worry!

I have those equas (which I realize I didn't list on the top) which will inevitably get eaten if I leave them in there much longer so they are coming out now and going into one of our other tanks. So far they are being left alone but I don't want to take chances.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Not sure how long the Apistos will survive the Oscar. They vary from individual to individual. I had 30+ cories and the baby EBJD's with my O no problem, but because of their big mouths, O's can swallow a lot of fish, and they often try, with tragic results (O chokes to death).

As for plants, my tank is full of Java Fern and Anubias, and Vals, and they seem to survive ok as long as you plant where the O tolerates it. The SD's shred them up a bit, but they grow fast enough that it won't matter. I tried Hygrophila, Cabomba, Bacopa and all failed miserably in days from the SD's ripping them up.


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Not sure how long the Apistos will survive the Oscar. They vary from individual to individual. I had 30+ cories and the baby EBJD's with my O no problem, but because of their big mouths, O's can swallow a lot of fish, and they often try, with tragic results (O chokes to death).
> 
> As for plants, my tank is full of Java Fern and Anubias, and Vals, and they seem to survive ok as long as you plant where the O tolerates it. The SD's shred them up a bit, but they grow fast enough that it won't matter. I tried Hygrophila, Cabomba, Bacopa and all failed miserably in days from the SD's ripping them up.


I am worried about the apistos but they seem to be too fast and smart for the oscar at this stage. That having been said, he is a highly predatory fish! He spends every waking minute cruising around looking for anything that will fit in his mouth!

Maybe I'll sell my 55G and replace it with one 125G tank and one 26G bowfront. Then I can put the new bowfront next to my existing one and have one Asian (the one I already have) and one Amazonian. That way I don't have to get rid of any fish!  I would also have two awesome tanks in my bedroom


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's definitely the way to go if you can do it. Wow, 125 in your bedroom....


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, a 125 in a bedroom would be sweet. Could you talk to my wife, maybe convince her that it's a good idea? Thanks.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The gurgling of the water (and the humming from the FX5) might deter her.  That's the one thing about a bigger tank. No such thing as silent. I got a 15 in my bedroom and it's virtually silent and so is my 20. But all kinds of pump and water noises from my 125 and the bigger fish.


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

target said:


> Yeah, a 125 in a bedroom would be sweet. Could you talk to my wife, maybe convince her that it's a good idea? Thanks.


Well the two 26G would be in my bedroom (I already have one there) and then the 125G in the living room. How awesome would that be to have a 125G in your bedroom though! I completely get your point Gary about it being a little loud but we'd condition...right? lol


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

target said:


> Yeah, a 125 in a bedroom would be sweet. Could you talk to my wife, maybe convince her that it's a good idea? Thanks.


125 in a bedroom with a blue eye panaque is a better idea


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

charles said:


> 125 in a bedroom with a blue eye panaque is a better idea


Oh could you imagine!! I love those guys! Too bad they're so darn expensive, eh Charles


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You just missed the monstrous L330 too.


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> You just missed the monstrous L330 too.


Oh I have so many fish that I would love to have once I get the big tank! What I would really like is another Sailfin. I already have the tiger panaque ("Pan"), so I want something with a little more attitude


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

May I suggest a L152 pinapple. You won't regard getting it as it is outgoing. And one of a few plecos that actually "ghost" around in the tank. They have a weird way to swim around...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great minds think alike. I was going to suggest the L152 also.  I got one and it's pretty cool. But I only see him during lights out.


----------



## petlaur (Apr 21, 2010)

SophieThomas said:


> Well the two 26G would be in my bedroom (I already have one there) and then the 125G in the living room. How awesome would that be to have a 125G in your bedroom though! I completely get your point Gary about it being a little loud but we'd condition...right? lol


Wow, it seems like everybody's sprouting tanks and agreed a 125G would look great in the bedroom. Btw Sophie did you receive a couple of pm's from me. They were sent yesterday but when I hit "send" I got a screen saying "not logged in" both times (I was logged in) with no indication of them being sent. They were in response to your request. Mebbe I'm just a bit of a dummy.


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

petlaur said:


> Wow, it seems like everybody's sprouting tanks and agreed a 125G would look great in the bedroom. Btw Sophie did you receive a couple of pm's from me. They were sent yesterday but when I hit "send" I got a screen saying "not logged in" both times (I was logged in) with no indication of them being sent. They were in response to your request. Mebbe I'm just a bit of a dummy.


I received one message this morning and responded  I hope there is nothing weird going on with the message system again. I can re-send if you didn't get my message.


----------



## petlaur (Apr 21, 2010)

SophieThomas said:


> I received one message this morning and responded  I hope there is nothing weird going on with the message system again. I can re-send if you didn't get my message.


Thx I will check, both messages from me were similar so if you got one then that's fine.


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

charles said:


> May I suggest a L152 pinapple. You won't regard getting it as it is outgoing. And one of a few plecos that actually "ghost" around in the tank. They have a weird way to swim around...





2wheelsx2 said:


> Great minds think alike. I was going to suggest the L152 also.  I got one and it's pretty cool. But I only see him during lights out.


Okay, I really need to take a few breathes before reading messages so I can stop responding with "I would looooovvvee!!....", hahahaha

I actually checked out your pics Charles a while back and pegged the L152 as one of my favourite looking plecos (I say 'looking' because I don't know anything about them). After I add up the catastrophic costs associated with upgrading to a 125G I might have to shoot you over a message to get one


----------



## petlaur (Apr 21, 2010)

petlaur said:


> Thx I will check, both messages from me were similar so if you got one then that's fine.


Got your pm thx and will pm you back.


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

What kind of substrate is best with earth movers? The first night he created this cute crater but hasn't touched the substrate since and I'm wondering if it's because the sand was bugging him.


----------

